# How's summer vacation?



## royal (May 2, 2010)

Summer vacation officially started last week for me. :boogie

...Except I have no friends to hang out with, so I've been spending all day on the computer or playing videogames. I'm already starting to feel lonely. 

What about you guys? Hopefully you're having a much better time than me.


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Summer just ended for me and today was my second day at school. Looking back, I think my summer was all right. I spent most of it reading books, playing the uke, watching Doctor Who, and pretty much geeking out by myself. I was alone for most of the summer, except for those rare days when I got to go places with my cousins or school friends, but I didn't mind. I'm not exactly wishing I spent all my time on the beach or by the poolside with a big group of happy jerkwads, because I quite like having time to do what I want away from other people.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

It blows. I sit at home all day while watch my brother and sister leave the house to hang out with friends. But I would not like to be in school.


----------



## lonely stoner (May 25, 2011)

summer vacation hasn't started for me yet 1 week left but im sure its gonna be better then going to school.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Starts at the end of the week for me, im'a try my hardest to make this summer one of the bests, with or without a freind.


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a few friends... Only one of them calls me. She always tells me to call her, but I'm too scared to call people myself. I wish the summer could be more eventful, but I know I'll just be home a lot...


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Some more studying to do and then I'm hoping to get a job and make some cash. Hopefully I'll also get to spend that cash on a REAL summer holiday for the remaining time of the summer break. Yay!


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Boring and lonely for the most part, as I had expected.
Summer vacation's a week in for me and I've only hung out with people once, and I feel like they invited me as a whatever-last-minute thing. It was awkward. After that event, I never talked to them again. Even though I mustered up the courage to make a Facebook.
Only my one "best friend" ever texts me occasionally. I've lost contact with all other people who I have tried to build relationships with.
I spend my days trying not to hear my parents' nagging, losing motivation to do AP summer assignments, flying through novels without knowing what I've read, and losing all sense of reality.
I feel like I'm drowning.

...That was a really depressing post.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Its been pretty boring. Mostly just playing video games with my friends.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I am taking a summer course, so that keeps me a bit busy. Have hung out with some friends and seen some movies, but these past two weeks it has be sooo boring. =\


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

Summer is always a double edged sword for me. On one hand I'm glad to be out of school where a lot of the pressure to be social and work hard is. On the other, I'm dissapointed that I don't have the courage to text some of my friends and hang out with them. My summer has been relatively uneventful, but it will start to get busy in July once I have to start preparations for moving into the dorms at Colorado State.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ughhhh. BORING. It only started a few days ago. Last year was my first year of my online school, so I've been on the computer 24/7 all school year, and now for all summer. 

But congrats on everyone with something to do!  I'm very jealous lol


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

My summer vacation starts tomorrow. I get out of school at 11.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Boring


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like to hang out with my friends but, one of my friends doesn't want to hang out, another wants me to call first, one always wants to hang out[gets annoying after 3 years :?] , and the last one completely forgot about me, so I've just been playing video games and reading... Gets boring and lonely fast :rain


----------



## hitthelights (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been pretty bored. I went to a concert but apart from that nothing.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

I have no friends to hang with either so I just do my summer school work.


----------



## TheTopBlonde (Jun 22, 2011)

my summer is terrible. Gotta spend it all alone forcefully. My father doesn't get that I have a social life, and that I need to spend time with my boyfriend for I might be carrying his child. But I haven't started summer reading assignment and suppose I should at least get the books to set aside til the day before they're due.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I have one more day of my summer course left & then I officially have nothing to do but get harassed by my family to get a job. I'm already bored most days that I didn't have school.

I'm hoping that my step-family will invite me to go down to the Jersey shore with them this year. Last year they neglected to remember me...


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

I havn't done anything yet, but sit on the computer. Boring.

But tmw I go to a 3 week camp thingy (I don't feel like explaining) but I'm really stressed about it :blank


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

Jess32247 said:


> I havn't done anything yet, but sit on the computer. Boring.
> 
> But tmw I go to a 3 week camp thingy (I don't feel like explaining) but I'm really stressed about it :blank


Have fun man! Getting out of the house and into a foreign situation sounds like a lot of fun! I hope you make the most it


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

royal said:


> Summer vacation officially started last week for me. :boogie
> 
> ...Except I have no friends to hang out with, so I've been spending all day on the computer or playing videogames. I'm already starting to feel lonely.
> 
> What about you guys? Hopefully you're having a much better time than me.


I've been out of school since *May 5th*, and so far my summer has been pretty dull.So far I've only gone on one vacation to the beach, which was in late May. What sucks about my area, is that there are no beaches. That's one thing that I would not mind doing every weekend, if we had one.

Most of my summer has been like yours and I have no friends. Just been going on the computer, playing PS3,editing music, and running to places here and there every once in a while.Last week I had a two day college orientation though, and I'm glad I got it out of the way early. I also couldn't find a job, so I guess I'm unemployed again this summer (yay). June really needs to hurry up though. I know I sound like a party pooper, but I can't wait for my summer to end. I move into my new college apartment on August 17 and start my first year of college on August 22nd. At least that will give me something to do..


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine's been boring..and Ive felt ****ty since it started for some reason..doesnt feel like summer at all. i guess ending with finals just stressed me out plus being on a new med..
Just realizing how i dont have any social life and how much im missing out on puts me in a terrible mood. I only have one "friend" i could hang out with..but thats iffy. 

Ughh. wish there was something to do. I feel like im at a dead end.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My summer vacation started unofficially today (cause my last exams were yesterday). It'll start officially next week. 

So far it's been boringggg. Although I only really have two weeks for myself 'cause I'm taking a summer school course which takes up July. And then volunteering from Mondays to Fridays in August. *sigh* I've made a bucket list though and hopefully I actually check off a couple things.

Well, now that I think about it, at least that means I'll be able to minimize my time at home, even if that means being at school and volunteering.


----------



## gawkward (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not doing anything..at all.


----------



## doralynn (Jun 19, 2011)

It's been alright so far. I like my summer school class, but other than that I have nothing to do. Still, I'm happier than I was last summer so that's good.


----------



## Piko (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been out for 2 weeks and I haven't done anything at all. Just have been sitting at the computer, playing videogames, or watching movies. 

Both my parents work all day so the house has been pretty quiet... Too quiet 

I'm so boreddddd. There are some kids from school who told me to call them so we can hang out, but I'm too scared to call.


----------



## AlexFromNc (Jun 21, 2011)

Piko said:


> I've been out for 2 weeks and I haven't done anything at all. Just have been sitting at the computer, playing videogames, or watching movies.
> 
> Both my parents work all day so the house has been pretty quiet... Too quiet
> 
> I'm so boreddddd. There are some kids from school who told me to call them so we can hang out, but I'm too scared to call.


You should call, you might just go and have some fun.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uneventful.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Boring. 
Actually some boy asked me this same question and I told him what I've been doing and literally laughed at me and was like I thought you'd be doing more interesting things. I guess cause I'm a senior and all, but newsflash I have no friends!


----------



## lonely stoner (May 25, 2011)

looks like the only fun thing i'll be doing this summer is going to heresy park,beach and o yeh my parants said there gonna make me a member in a gym cuz they noticed that i barley got any friends how depressing -.-


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a lot better than being in school. 
I've been spending my summer sleeping, videogaming, computers, and biking. =/


----------



## Kenny D (May 1, 2011)

Boring, and uneventful. 

Getting a job as a landscaper though


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Kenny D said:


> Boring, and uneventful.
> 
> Getting a job as a landscaper though


That's great that you were able to get a job. Hopefully, you'll like it and it'll give you something to do with your time.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

luckily I have 3 siblings in the house with me, and a computer, and an xbox, so family to talk to, and it's only been about a month into summer and I've almost completely forgotten about my SAD symptoms  
I'm actually looking forward to going back to school, but I know when I get there I'll sink back into my depression......


----------



## Moar Cherry Coke (Jul 4, 2011)

We have over 2 months summer vacation and i already know im gonna spend them bored in front of computer, even though its been only week since it started. I hate such loneliness, when it's school time theres almost no time to think about it so its not that bad. But now... i spend hours, days playing some boring computer games... And i have no one to hang out with at all. The worst thing is that i keep talking with my class mates and other "friends" on the internet and they cant stop telling me how great their day were... but they never ask me to go with them  Even worse is that my sister keeps going outsite with her friends while i stay in home.
Well... i didnt know i would ever say that but yes, i want to go to school. I am going to new school after holidays (i dont know how to call it, in my country its school for 16-19y old) and i just hope to make real friends there


----------



## Unexpected (May 4, 2011)

Yeah it's been pretty boring for me too. Go on the computer, watch anime, listen to music etc. I want to do something productive this summer so it doesn't go to waste but I really don't know what to do. I want to go outside and enjoy the weather but with who?


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Basically, nearly quite literally, I've just been using the computer, which doesn't bother me in the slightest. I want to get a job but I don't know how and I really don't want to get into fast food or checkout... 

If I had my own income and house I would pretty much consider myself living the perfect life.


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't done **** I sort of miss being in school tbh at least being in my dorm gives me a drop more freedom


----------



## Powerpuffgirl (Jul 6, 2011)

It started great, but now its just ( whats the word) boring, lol


----------



## jennah (Jul 5, 2011)

It's been pretty boring. I was in California for a week a few days after I got out of school, so that was fun. Most of my friends are on vacation, the ones that aren't live too far away for me to hang out with regularly since I can't drive yet.

I've been reading, listening to music, catching up on all the sleep I missed while I was in school, organizing my bedroom, and trying to decide which colleges I want to apply to.

I want to really DO something this summer. Been trying to get a job, but no where is hiring. I can't even find any volunteer work to do. What I can do is really limited until I get my license and a car :sigh


----------



## MeggieGirl (Jul 8, 2011)

I just hang out on my computer and read in my room mostly while listening to my mother tell me how unhealthly it is. I'm also taking a summer course which gives me something to do with my time but is stressful with deadlines for stuff.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ill probably go out once or twice unless im forced to go on holiday. It starts in a week for me, but i always get really depressed in the summer holidays now even though i feel happy that im away from school./


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Summer summer summer. It turns me upside down. The Cars. I've been to NYC, Chicago and July 31st Seattle/bremerton. So far so good.


----------



## Iloveyouu (Jul 8, 2011)

my summer has sucked. I have like a month before i go back to school and i haven't really hung out with anyone. I don't have any friends. ): 
I've mostly just sat at home being bored, and worried about wtf i'm going to do next year. It's my last year of high school, so i'm going to have to figure out college and stuff. I'm not even really sure what i wanna do. ):


----------



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think I've gone out once this summer. No one to do anything with, no car to take me anywhere, sigh.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Man, I wish I had somewhere to be. Someone to be with.

Instead I've been spending my time inside, baking all sorts of things. So far I've made snickerdoodles, vanilla ice cream, sugar cookies, blondies, and much more. I wish I had a friend to share it with. :blank But it has kept me from dwelling on loneliness.

My day really just consists of waking up, playing on my laptop, baking whatever, eating, back on the computer, sleeping. I'm thinking of starting to run again like I used to. I really want to be outside. I *really* want to be outside. I think tomorrow I'm going to try going for a walk.. 11 AM.

And you know, I guess you could say I'm doing alright. Better than having to deal with teachers in my face for every single assignment and having to partner up with the kid that won't do any work and hiding out in the bathroom and hoping no one notices that someone's been in the bathroom for 10 minutes.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

well, im still alive


----------



## thereareothers (Jul 15, 2011)

mapthesoul said:


> Man, I wish I had somewhere to be. Someone to be with.
> 
> Instead I've been spending my time inside, baking all sorts of things. So far I've made snickerdoodles, vanilla ice cream, sugar cookies, blondies, and much more. I wish I had a friend to share it with. :blank But it has kept me from dwelling on loneliness.
> 
> ...


That last paragraph pretty much summed up my freshmen year :| 
If only I knew how to cook desserts...


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Compared to school, it's Heaven. Nonetheless, even this Heaven seems like Hell.

I really want to become a writer and all year I've been lying to myself that once I don't have to stress about exams and such, I'll write more. Yet I barely write anything all day. Instead I waste my time like no one. How will I ever improve if I don't practice?

It just makes me feel bad about myself and want to give up everything and go live in a cave where I don't have to see anyone and do anything. Roar.


----------



## FallenRepublic (Jul 20, 2011)

I learned one thing from this summer. As soon as the last bell rings, never say "this will be a great summer"

It automatically gets rigged


----------



## nickw14 (Jul 20, 2011)

Computer for me too 

I wanna start asking friends over or something but it just seems too awkward for some reason.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I sort of miss school, which is a feeling that I get every summer. Kind of ironic since I absolutely DESPISE school when I'm there.

I made a promise to myself to get a job and learn how to drive this summer. I haven't made an attempt to get either of these things done, although I did hand it two resumes a month ago with no reply yet. 

Gonna try to gain the courage to hand in a few more resumes before August. Other than that, my summer has been uneventful and often lonely.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, it started of as the summer of my dreams. I got this job on a beatiful greek Island, I still can't believe I even got it. I was a completly different person in Greece, so bubbly and confident, I was the person Iv'e always wanted to be. All of my shyness had dissapeered. I was so happy and on top of the world. I met a lovely girl, and I felt like she was the best friend I have ever had, we just clicked so well and completly got each other. It was like we were soulmates, well sortof but Im not gay  So a bombshell dropped and I lost the job, because of the Greek economic situation, I knew it was too good to be true, ESPECIALLY FOR ME! 

So, I came back home. Upset, but in a way pleased with myself for being so brave and being so bubbly and different to how I usually am over there.
After the new me in Greece, I actually got up the courage to invite two of my friends round for a party kinda thing. We had a great time, but it got a little out of hand. I would never ever have done this before going to Greece. Then the next week, they asked me to go out with them  I was really Happy! 
But, I still can't believe that girl in Greece was even me. 

I was ticking along just fine, then yesterday I accidently heard my Dad talking on the phone, he thought I was out. He was talking to my aunt about my shyness and problem with having and keeping friends.This was A complete shock for me, I spent a whole night crying about what I had heard. I'm sick that he was talking to her about such personal things and making me look like such an sad low person with no life to her. She had no idea about my problems, before he told her every detail of my stupid life. 
So flip of the coin, and now I'm completly down. Its shattered my state of mind, and I am not looking forward to the rest of the holidays now. No more friends, for some reason I cant even get the guts to turn my mobile phone on. 
I cant even talk to my Dad, but I cant even tell him why I'm not talking to him, that would be soooo hard to do....
I just wish I was back in Greece and this never happened


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in France atm, getting a suntan, enjoying the sun, some beer, music and french food 
it's cool but coming back soon, and i get my results next week so really panicky atm.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I actually miss school. I've barely left my house this summer and haven't seen anyone.


----------

